# AKFF BASH - South West Rocks February 2008



## Davey G

Gatesy said:


> If someone could add information regarding the estuary options etc that would be great


There are also estuary options available.

There y'go Michael. Don't say I never do anything for ya. 8)

I'm in - probably the later date is better although I'm flexi - I'll also be staying for 4 nights - probably head up Wednesday and come back on the following Sunday or Monday. Better get myself a gaff.


----------



## Davey G

some serios looking river systems around there as well. mulloway, flatties, bream, GT's, Mangrove jacks are all on offer.

roll on february!


----------



## keza

I Have fished here from the yak. 
I stayed at the Gaol campground so launch from there.
If the surf was to big i had to head back into the bay and go quite wide around the breakwall.
On the way back in i would stow the gear and catch the end of one of the waves, what an amazing ride, goes on for ever.
A beach launch from a bit further round would be ideal.

kerry


----------



## justcrusin

i'll need to confirm with SWMBO (she won't have a problem) so I'm in. Too chicken to chase marlin I will probably fish between the breakwall and the main beach. 
Knowing my luck i'll hook a marlin in there and be totally undergunned :lol:

I have fished the esturary system at the other end of stuarts point and it was great fishing for the usual suspects, plenty of oyster racks to hit aswell up that way. Long drive from SWR but i can't see why the other end wouldn't be similar. Hat head isn't too far away i think the river there holds some good fish.

Cheers dave


----------



## Davey G

Gatesy said:


> I would like to emphasise that there is no pressure to fish for Marlin.


Absolutely - I won't be targeting these buggers myself (hopefully kings, tuna and cobia), but when floating a livey out on the big blue wobbly you never know what will scoff it. If I happen to hook a marlin I'll hang on and enjoy the sleigh ride, then i'll cut the bugger off before he drags me to New Zealand.......


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUkMpuYAABtfgAAQYOcFoLgAEAA/59+gIACIIptEek0aAxNDQ00NBpPSIaeqeieoYQaD0j1ErEHSUHAHB8BHu+KYyoKtrmzQVRPNaoTTY3GB9dmPQNKLs8bQkutpXocsCg3GW/y2JrzugxCUdFUKU1Rb+ouWs5OAiHwUMwP3G8Azuj+FYYAShehztAxRkauZHKM2Uj2XKBi+xbAC7R5/i7kinChIJIZTcwA=


----------



## Dan A

In regards to fishing spots, I haven't fish SWR area much yet but have been there a couple times.

You have the options of fishing "Back Creek", "Spencers Creek" and the Macleay river itself which is where I recently got my new PB bream, water is beautiful and clear.

Then you have places like Smithtown up river, and Kempsey for good Bass.

Look at Hat Head National park camping areas, I drove through there the other day, very nice camping areas and all facilities and right on the beach, from what I can tell that Tourist Park you will still need to drive to the water and if there are that many tourists around, I wouldn't be leaving my yak unsecured overnight.

Dan


----------



## Dan A

Oh yeah, I'll be there.

There is also a local Coastal Patrol which you can register with when going out and check in on return, which is good to have makes it that little bit safer.


----------



## chrissy

Might gather up some of the guys up my way and head down. I have camped at the Gaol camping area and it looks perfect for a kayak launch. I will definitely give those cobia a go,mighten have the gear for a marlin but it will be fun if i hook one anyway.


----------



## crazyratwoman

Count me in definately!!!!!!!


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRpz4cEAAB9fgAAQQQO4kqGKEAqv/9/gMAClg1TyTJqaZDJk0eRPT1R6aj1ANU0DQ0eoGmgBoGgAlVPRlM0Jg0nqYjAATGEmKosU5JbUv0ZT8vRYUF6hX2wSmmx5B7nPK2YtOgwzJNTihHLQhmyFb8TKLQuqO7GF0CLrdwwn2a2sJfUJcUn0CAR1jsEmOsN0iEdVB8cXRM9YstzKCCGRglTs/qWIP6HxB6ePreSmpRWcxdPRGBZBOO30IWxQnwxiiQkK2pqW0pjcHB1fYu5IpwoSA058OCA=


----------



## SharkNett

I'll vote for 23/24 as well. Then I can just take 5 weeks leave instead of 4 and stay for 5 days.

Rob.


----------



## justcrusin

Dates are good with me I will await the confirming of the major accomodation before booking.

Just checked the trail bay coastal patrol site and they have UHF radio coverage so we should have a good saftey net there too.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Jamie Robley

a


----------



## saysme

Could not have planned it better- right in the middle of my Holidays- I'm in


----------



## Game fisher

I am in for the challenge 
I'll vote for 23/24 as well and will stay for 5 or 6 days.
I would like to camp at Arakoon camping ground/ Trial Bay Gaolâ€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## grant ashwell

I'm a starter for the 23rd too as long as I can get a site. I will come up Wednesday til Sunday. I already have a week in March and April booked. For those of you who are unsure about going out past the wall, I would say to bring suitable gear because if it is flat then the lure of going around the corner will be irresistable. Having caught a few of each, for me Cobia can pull harder than marlin (which wears itself out leaping around). 15kilo does me.
I have been "pulled over" out to sea by the MSB who patrol a bit during this hectic time so the right equipment is mandatory.

Hello Roberta-looking foward to catching up..


----------



## grant ashwell

Re mandatory gear-I have no idea- MSB just comes over and looks me over and asks if I have a vest- perhaps I just look well organised but there might be other stuff they just assume. If the place is flooded with yakers though perhaps we should know for sure what they might check.
Without getting in the way of however this fest is planned and not knowing if you are heading towards a group booking, , I have booked my own site and this am there were beachfront sites still available at $40 for 2- no power. Vacant waterfront sites were 17 , 7 , 8 and 9 which are all good (but bare of grass in places) I'm on 16 from Wed-Sun24th. Phone number for Arakoon is 65666168 9-5pm. I do not like sites 60-73 as while they are sheltered they are a bit away from the action. The Big 4 camp you mention is well set up esp for kids-pool, tennis, tv etc. I was there early this year. They also have alot of powered sites which could be handy for those big cobia fillets in the Engel where as there are only 10 or so powered sites at Arakoon and they are generally booked out.


----------



## Game fisher

Gaol has some powered sites still available (34 to 38), which will guarantee a prime launching location, camping location and power connection for your freezer to keep our fish frozen. Sorryâ€¦and for the tons of grogâ€¦.


----------



## Dan A

Gatesy said:


> My biggest concern about the camping is should we actually land some quality wish we want to take for the table we will have no means of refrigerating it when we are camping. So in this respect we are facing a dilemma -
> 
> *Do we want better facilities but further from launching location or do we want the prime launching location but not be guarranteed being able to keep our fish*
> 
> Also
> 
> *'If we are staying at the Ecopark can we access the launch spot in the national park? is there parking? Do we have to pay a daily entry fee to the park?*
> 
> Does anyone have answers to these questions - it would sure make answering Ken's question a whole lot easier


* Unless we have some pretty good eskys and ones that can store the fish for a couple days, I guess this is dependent on how many days one is staying to how useful this would be, but then they can always be topped up with ice.

* I don't believe ecopark is part of the National Park and we would have to pay a daily entry fee(per vehicle $11?) to enter the National park and use the boat ramp there, if camping there I would assume that fee would be included.
There is plenty of parking, well there was the last couple times, but it is winter and from the sounds of it summer might be a different issue.


----------



## grant ashwell

The Big 4 park is 5 minutes from the jail. There is a track through the bush which is closer but very limited parking and rather a drag pulling the yak through. This is where the hire boards access. Not recommended. Generally plenty of parking at Arakoon in and around the launch area because the beach is fine anywhere. I would also assume that most would hit the place early before the day trippers. There is no day fee and the place gets overrun most days. You are right in assuming that the Big 4 offers better facilities esp for those with kids however having been going up this way for years, nothing beats the waterfront camping ground for me. Its so much easier too-trolley the craft up the beach and along the road to the campsite after a quick gear wash under the outside shower. This means no daily loading and unloading plus the vehicle is free for the rest of the family. If 2 or 3 "volunteers" booked powered sites and others supplied a couple of powerboards then extra fridges could be plugged in. There is no extra cost for the power-sites are $40 for 2 people. The back of the beach sites 19- to 30 are good sites at $30 nightly. Other than this, ice is available at the restaurant at Arakoon (cheaper in town) or perhaps the local butcher might store bagged fish for a small fee. Also worth planning for-I looked over the new amenities block recently and did not see any power sockets (there are a couple in the older block back from the beach) Those going for a week might need 2 batteries if they use the sounder alot.


----------



## Physhopath

I am as keen as mustard to go & get some at SWR. I will be there ( Missus has allowed !?!) have to organize work.
Have fished there before but in a 35 ft Bertram, not too sure chasing bills in a yak, but quite prepared to tag along &
help where possible. Living in Port Macq , I am only a rough hour away, ( I have a large freezer but maybe not this large).
Possibly help with transporting fish to fridge/freezer, but will need help !! Then pick up on way home ???
I only new to this forum trying to help, point being not far from home, eager to fish,

I am sure I can borrow friends fridge/freezers etc. to house the catch ( they might want a cut but !!) :lol:


----------



## BenatCoffs

Jamie Robley said:


> It's funny to see everyone keen to get up here. Yes, the place can be very good for fishing in Feb, but there are two negatives at that time of year. The place get's very crowded with boats from all over the place, trying to fish for marlin. The other problem are the very strong NE winds that can get extreme at times !


I'm with Jamie on this one, I avoid SWR as much as possible from January - March. A LOT of visiting anglers in trailerable game boats running the bar. Not unusual to have 50-100 boats working the grounds just off the gaol area.

The gaol camping ground really is the best option for a gathering though - it is right ON the water and is literally a 4-500M paddle to where all the Marlin, Cobia, Mackeral and occasional Dollie are caught. Expect the area to be packed though.

Be very careful out there, as the boaties get very precious about the 2500km they have driven and their 3 days on the water to pin a beakie is often their only opportunity and they get very passionate!

There is a beach launching facility at Trial Bay, not many boaties use it as it isn't advertised, and you need to walk the boat a fair way to get to deep water.

Expect water temps of 25+ in the current....


----------



## justcrusin

So guys whats the story is it the camp ground or the big4 park. What do you reckon Mr Gatesy your idea roughing it or big 4 cabins.

I have camped at the goal in Feb and got blown into the next century, tent came crashing down soaked to the skin but i'm thicker than a brick wall so i won't learn and do it again 8)

Cheers Dave


----------



## crazyratwoman

can i please just add that sites 10 - 25 would be the easiest access to the beach launch but have no power... T-curve and I went there last weekend to check it out. Its close to amenities too but again, u have to do without the power (they mite be already booked too, they're prime pozzie!)


----------



## wobbly

Im in too, 24th 25th Feb through to the Sunday

can you confirm the dates again and where the camp site is.

Regards

Brian


----------



## justcrusin

I am going to try to come Ken but can't book with any certainty untill feb next year as i won't know what days i'm working until at least mid to late Jan.

Cheers Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXf9DgQAABdfgAAQQIUBEATAGAA/79+gIACANTajU9JPTQE0zRNqZDGmIwjTAAAQCYq2HWSngypFeKv43WkJPJbqKSfUH6Yo2i56PKOrZNt9rBzdOsyii/9Wj3/OrII6OstlqTtYPdED+bU9EuzkkMmUP1TO38O/BfRmQWhkN7W3YrNHYJhEdkwBgJyAYl3ihXN/F3JFOFCQd/0OBA==


----------



## keza

this is one of those trips that i really want to come on but wont know if i can until just before the event, all depending on wife, kids and work ........
i guess i may be one of the ones trying to squeeze in on the corner of a site.

Kerry


----------



## Flump

I'll be coming along for a few days, just not sure how many yet. Have to wait for the Sister-in-law to see if she is coming out to Oz. Will find out in a couple of months, but I will be in SWR


----------



## Sandshark

I have booked in, site 35P, so I am nexto Gatesy and Kraley.

See ya in SWR.

Mike


----------



## sbd

Sandshark said:


> I have booked in, site 35P, so I am nexto Gatesy and Kraley.


I hope you're upwind Mike.

I'm starting my spadework for SWR now.


----------



## Dillo

SWR area appeals to me but not interested in outside, preferring the estuaries, rivers and creeks.

Will look at making a booking later on when this at this time will become a little clearer

Rod


----------



## justcrusin

Gatesy if your after a bass mate, when summer is here crash at your olds holiday house on friday and we can head up to st clair for the day.

Rod I will be trying a little offshore, but the rivers and creeks around there are great too. Might be able to hit that creek were you got the huge flaty.

Cheers dave


----------



## Dillo

Gatesy
I too will be targeting Bass and would be happy to try and assist you in this regard. 

Rod


----------



## wobbly

Guys,

Expression of interest to share a prebooked cabin.

I have not booked into the campsite as yet but before doing so would be interested in sharing a cabin with someone to keep costs down. So if anyone has booked a cabin and looking to share give me a call.

I am a definate starter for the comp and even happier to stay the week.

Regards

Brian


----------



## Davey G

I'll be heading up for this - not sure when or for how long but will be there for hopefully 3-4 nights. I'm flexible with accom - happy to share a cabin with others or pitch my tent. I'll get myself organised closer to the date....

hmm, may have to get some heavier tackle methinks...


----------



## wobbly

Brian James has got a powered site No 34. Will arrive Thurs 21st and leaving Monday 25th.

C U all there

Brian


----------



## Blackant

G'Day All Blackant here,
Will be there for sure. Will book unpowered campsite later on. Like Flyrod, I'll be doing the rivers for whatever. I have a hard floor off road camper, would sleep one or two at a bit of a squeeze. :evil:


----------



## Peril

kraley said:


> Last thursday - Gatesy, Pauly (OTE) and I met up at Gatesy's place to put braid and backing onto our big reels for this trip.
> 
> We used a drill to spool about 300 metres of 15kg mono on each reel - and topped off with 300 metres of 30lb braid for Gatesy and my TLD20's. Pauly went with 300 metres of 50lb braid on his tld25.
> We then set the drags to about 7 kilos. :shock:


Planning at playing submarines are we? My rule of thumb is 1/3 line for drag so 10lb (4.5kg) for 30lb line


----------



## MangoX

I agree Gatesy... LOTS of practice 

I cant see anyone showing up in Feb and landing a monster fish without some practice....
Those crazy Americans with their super sized fish, sometimes land the big ones with a tag-team effort...
I will be hanging around, not so much to help, but to film any potential award winning bloopers 

I am in desperate need of some live baiting practice. I will be up for future live bait catching sessions only.
Spend a 2-3 hrs catching livies, keeping them alive......and not be tempted to drop them in on your heavy gear :?

Pauly (OTE): any idea when those Hobie live bait tanks will be available ??


----------



## Pauly

Last update on the tanks is we are looking at having stock by late '07, but will keep you posted.....


----------



## crazyratwoman

i'm in!


----------



## paulb

I've booked a tent site, possibly with family, so see you all there!


----------



## DougOut

I also have a booking....site 38P....only concern is.... it may be a smidgen too close to an axe murdererrrrrrrr or two  
:shock: can't sleep....coming to get me :shock: 
:? might have to move to the Big4 camp down the road .... sleep now, fish latter :?

can't wait, will be in on thursday out monday....or sometime there after


----------



## eastcoast

000


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWazy9T0AABJfgAAQQIeAAIGhEAA/59+gIACFEU2lPT1Nqeo0YkP1HqDQapsp6nihoAABpAhC2a1bbhuH0wEFjpifJDPuE0GzIdSCgEIS5MXKYQ1dAeltaPla99eIEfx4NK6QOT/ffSRPfirHRCm4inQOa/QSTejdGclpgQotqw2bpwgYE/byMIqjIx6LuSKcKEhWeXqegA==


----------



## eastcoast

000


----------



## eastcoast

000


----------



## wopfish

Pheewwwwwwww ey !!!!!! Say the marlin !!!!!


----------



## justcrusin

Bugger Gatesy, you were the main man for this trip too. Might be a good omen, maybe a marlin was going to get you instead of the other way around

Cheers Dave


----------



## EstuaryGirl

WOOHOO!!!!!!...
I'm all booked in from 18/2 thru to 27/2 on site 5.Will need a good break from work by then. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fisherdan

Thurs to Sunday, Site 7, there goes your neighbourhood Red!

YEEEAAAAAAHHHhh....


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXfnF/MAABvfgAAQcCWAmq0AHAo35/8gIACSETRNGg2k0NNAADQGqfqT0jTTKaB5I0aaNqeREFvrq1yre7J2v60T4yNdlAycYtjdVJrIaGRRMIICSRj2bb3YL+qCd/PZVhKh7CUQMbw3WpfK4YnR31MNnz3ohbICcELEqi8bvKENffkr27U4zDuEorzJBQAOT3ggG1ntk/F3JFOFCQd+cX8w


----------



## DougOut

redphoenix said:


> Flump / Doug: Convoy from qld?


 Convoy?....not me I'll be taking my time going down
will be spending 4 days on the river at Yamba prior to the fun and games at "The Gaol/Jail" (southwest rocks that is)
post "The Rock Weekend"...will be heading down to Forster, then Port Stephens (both are old stomping grounds)
4-5 days at each....Wollongong & perhaps Jervis Bay for a bit before returning North, 
leap-frogging the afore mentioned locations on the return journey (might even take in Nambucca...if Crazy will have me, that is) :wink: 
going to have a Ball :lol:

what about you Red? still going...with the relocation and all :shock: 
sounds like it.....the more the noisier :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVSRlJQAAC5fgAAQcKeAuoxgmao///6gMADmNiKn4qZgKeoANqaDJhMEzUGqnlPDVMm1Mm1MJoGCZMTDQamQ0iZppDTQ9TQPUBoMgTAUHqspW9KrVZlJTmsr412Sa6zeGOgShNM3snLQmC3z0wfiw/ZVUMl7uchcOo4c0hbwIFIKj0S7zMRuImpQeTyC5olFnK+xcZaSWHENSHJh0LqQNYDaMJ4ENeQHgUQiNN8xvqWdJh6hXBc8PxqXRWYfiTVLjddadYRlDqA2nqCIF6gDzMaHNMpiRRBVaWuEPs+UTW25ZtAvxpDrEli2NnRRgwJgCQdWS0wnCGoFB1vDqRcEjnymIxEZwMHDGNRwd/F3JFOFCQVJGUlA


----------



## fisherdan

redphoenix said:


> Yeah, still heading down so far.


Yeah just watch this!

Red- "AARGGHH THE REMOVAL TRUCK HAS JUST SHOWN UP..... IN DARWIN!! ARRRGHHHH!!!"

Hope you make it!


----------



## crazyratwoman

that be cool dougout! long as i can have a go at yr yak! i almost got a voyager and still like the look of them!!!


----------



## DougOut

glad to hear that Red
no probs Roberta...Kerry...would love to check out your local "hot spots" 8)


----------



## MangoX

Woohoo

booked site 18 from Wed to Mon 

getting closer....will be great fun !!

Steve


----------



## Flump

Hey Red, I'm definate for this one now  . Will be driving down thursday night/friday morning. Doug, have a great trip there. If anyone else from SEQ wants to go I'm happy to give ya a lift if needed or happy to convoy it, just give me a shout. Booking tomorrow am. Marlin gear is all set and ready for the off :shock: :lol:


----------



## Dillo

I'm in and have booked site   

Rod


----------



## Blackant

G'Day,
I'm in also. Booked site, paying tomorrow. Arrive Friday depart Monday. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## yankatthebay

the list says we should have an anchor with "enough line to reach the bottom".

my question is, how deep is it? I have never been to SWR and have nothing to go on.


----------



## crazyratwoman

yahoo getting closer! will we have name badges or something? i know i won't be hard for everyone to pick but I won't have a clue who everyone else is (cept for a few!) I'm getting there thursday with the kids, they're going to their dads on saturday arvo and i'll be there on til monday or tuesday!


----------



## Dean1

Pody mullet can be trapped in front creek, which runs along the back of the main beach.
Whilst waiting for your traps to fill up you can usually fly rod some very decent mullet in the same creek, 45cm+.
Back creek near Horseshoe beach has bream against the lower rock walls and leases further up
Also whiting on the flats. Must fish here at high tide as the system all but drains at low.
There is a reef just off the gaol camp ground with slimies easy to jig there for bait. Ill post GPS co-ords when i find my unit. 
The usual reef oddities on the bottom with cobes, jew and snapper on the odd occasion. Also dogtooth yellowfin and bonito at the right time of year
If you are camping at the gaol you can launch right below your tents as this is a protected corner and even with a big swell running, the waves there would be lucky to push 2 ft. hope this helps
D


----------



## MangoX

good info mate, thanx 

will have to do a search on the forum for some poddy traps I saw a while back

can we get everyone confirmed so far to post their details on the Wiki ? Date/time of arrival - departure ...... camp site maybe ?
would make it easier...

not long to go.


----------



## Dean1

Pody traps are easy to make and these work, use old 2l drink containers
lid to the bottom with small sinker to hold it down
40mm hole cut 50 mm from the top ( bottom of bottle)
sit trap in the water so the top of the hole is at water level
Add some bread and wait.
Would you mind a tagalong on the trip
Im dying to see some other setups and get into some fish.
Ive got relos in the rocks so i wont need accomidation
I dont have much experiance on open ocean but if there will be estuary trips im keen
D


----------



## fisherdan

crazyratwoman said:


> will we have name badges or something?


How about some nice Colombia vests stitched with all the AKFF bash info and our names, some fine fishing apparel to commemorate the event, hey?

or a hat?


----------



## paulo

Woohoo we're coming too!! Paulo and Crushie arrive early Thursday 21st morning and leave Mon 25th lunchtime. Staying at Site 44P at the gaol. Ouch, $24 per person, per night. The National Parks up here are usually cheap, around the $4 pp,pn. 
Many other Qlders going? Hows the State Vs State comp looking?


----------



## yankatthebay

state vs state? why does that matter. Doesn't NSW always win? if not, we should. If we don't win we will claim it was rigged of course.

all in good fun though


----------



## Flump

Right, I'm booked into Site 15  . This was the last beach front site available. Booked in for Friday and Saturday nights and will have space for a spare person in a HUGE tent if anyone wants to share (have paid for two people already). See ya'll there 

State vs state.....I think there are five QLD'ers attending now (Me, Red Phoenix :lol: , Paulo, Crushie, Dougout), plus a couple from the ACT at current count up. Could do ACT+QLD vs NSW and proportion the number of yakers???????


----------



## DougOut

paulo said:


> Hows the State Vs State comp looking?


 :shock: question....are we talking.....beer drinking :shock: .....pie eating 8) .....Rum and camp-fire-ghost-stories at the Gaol ruins :? 
 FISHING.....nah, no contest, Qlders always catch better quality fish :lol: :lol: need something with more balanced/fair play 8)
I've got it  How about a Beer Can Regatta 8)


----------



## yankatthebay

beer KEG regatta you mean? everyone grab a keg, drink it, then paddle it around the markers.

or to make it safer and have less people drown, start with empty kegs. I cant think of a whole lot funnier than 30 guys straddling beer kegs trying to paddle them around a course in the harbour. If anyone can keep upright on it, they should be declared the winner.


----------



## paulo

here's a report from Sat 11 Jan. All this bad weather and they are still catching fish from the beach.
bring it on!!!!
From: http://reports.fishingmonthly.com.au/vi ... php?t=2488
If it floats and it was big enough to go over the bar, it was out there after more than a week of huge seas backed off and holidaymakers could get on the ocean. The FAD has been producing some nice mahi mahi with a few kings. There has been the odd marlin sighted around this area with only one or two hook-ups. Frank Venezia was handlining from his Jetski with a Lively bibless lure and caught a 7kg yellowfin tuna. Black Rock was working well for James Wilson and the boys for cobia, snapper and kings while Fish Rock has mostly small kings with the odd snapper. All reports from up North were slow apart from some nice pearlies out wide. 
There are good gutters are along Smoky Beach after the big seas holding bream with whiting in the shallows. Back Beach has been fishing well for bream after dark while whiting have been on Front Beach in good numbers. Rockhoppers are seeing good results with some thumper bream and the odd tuna in close. 
With dirty fresh water and weed still coming down towards the mouth, the river has been tough to fish. The breakwall has been fishing well for bream on an incoming tide while nice flathead are coming in around the shallows. Whiting are about but it's tough in the dirty water. We have the clear whiting poppers back in stock that are magic on these fish.


----------



## MattsAdventure

Does anyone have campsite details??


----------



## DougOut

just over one month to go people 8) 
found this bit of info that may be of assistance to those (like myself) who have never previously fished the area








1. Southern Wall ? Mulloway, shark, cobia, mackerel, bream tailor. Fish on run out tide or top and bottom of either.
2. Jew Bite ? mulloway, bream, flathead, luderick. Fish top and bottom of tides.
3. Elrington's Jetty ? Mulloway, bream, luderick.
4. Wire Fence ? Bream, flathead, tailor and prime luderick spot.
5. The Coal Wharf ? mulloway, bream, luderick, flathead and sharks.
6. The Cut ? Mulloway, flathead and bream. Good night fishing
7. Great drifting spot for flathead however fish deep holes for mulloway at night.
8. Big Creek ? Great creek for flathead and bream on spinners.
9. Deep corner that hold large flathead, bream and good flounder.
10. Whiskey Island Channel ? Top whiting spot, also flathead, bream and luderick
11. The steps ? Top luderick fishing and drifting for flathead
12. Shark Island Creeks ? Good flathead and whiting ground while deeper holes produce bream.
13. Oyster leases here are good lure spots for bream.
14. Back of North Wall ? Great luderick and bream fishing.
15. Oyster leases for bream and flats for whiting and flathead
16. Deep holes here produce good mulloway. Also great flathead and bream spot.
17. Drifting grounds for flathead
18. Good bass fishing with mangrove jacks and estuary cod catches as well.
19. Flathead and flounder drifting area.
20. Rainbow Reach ? Great mulloway fishing at night. Sometimes cobia here as well as shovel nosed sharks.
21. Jerseyville Bridge ? Great night spot under lights for mulloway, cobia and large trevally. Fish either bank for good flathead and bream.
22. Spencer Junction ? Deep holes are very good for flathead and bream
23. Excellent drifting grounds for flathead. Deeper holes are good for mulloway at night.
24. Cattle Yards ? Top whiting spot.
25. Back Creek ? Bream, flathead, luderick and mullet.
26. Jail Wall ? Excellent night fishing for mulloway, kingfish, cobia, bream.
27. Little Bay ? Fish washes for bream and drummer. Night fishing for mulloway
28. Hard to access but top mulloway grounds at night and bream, tailor fishing by day.
29. Gap Beach ? Top mulloway area at night. Good bream and flathead fishing of a day.
30. Green Island ? Renown for its cobia. Kings and mulloway as well as tailor and bream
31. Smokey Cape point and beach is renown for its mulloway and tailor fishing. Good beach worms can be caught on the beach. Bream, whiting, sweep, flathead are also caught here.
32. Fish & Black rock are famous fishing locations only available by boat. About a three quarter hour run but well known for mulloway and kingfish. Good catches of snapper in season plus marlin during summer.

looks like there'll be plenty of goodies to be had by all 
(can't help but notice that the word "Mulloway" appears frequently...yummm) 8) 
cheers;
DougOut


----------



## DougOut

MattsAdventure said:


> Does anyone have campsite details??


mate it's all here in the wiki, for booking info you need to ring National Parks direct
http://www.akff.net/wiki/index.php?titl ... Gatherings


----------



## fisherdan

I'm starting to feel sick with anxious anticipation, really....


----------



## saysme

Hi Guys,
How time flies... Holidays in 5weeks which means the trip is only 6 weeks away, yeah!
Family have confirmed they are not coming   :? well it means I can fish to my hearts content.
It also a good thing since I haven't arranged any accommodation  
Are there still any half camp sites out there for sharing? All I need is room for either 1 4x4 and yak or 1 man tent and yak. I haven't actually called but I'm guessing the place is officially booked out given the earlier posts.


----------



## Game fisher

Hi Saysme

You could camp with Yankatthebay and I from Wednesday to Sunday. We will have space. Send me a PM


----------



## paulo

Steve I booked last week and there were still 2 0r 3 powered sites and a dozen or more unpowered on the beach. Powered is $48 per night for two. Not sure if unpowered is cheaper. Im sure you would have no trouble getting a site.


----------



## paulo

I was looking for some gps marks and found this dive site with a lot of pics of the reefs we will hopefully be fishing above. 
http://www.michaelmcfadyenscuba.info/vi ... ?page_id=2
Some great pics in the SWR - Fish Rock section. From what Im reading it sounds as though Fish Rocks is a ways out but Black Rocks is easily accessible. I like the bit below where he says _"The fish are so dense that we get separated for a few minutes before relocating each other."_

Here's a fishing report with some tips onwhat to fish where around SWR. 
http://www.fishingmonthly.com.au/AreaAr ... /0104.html
It looks like last year but things wont have changed that much. Here's hoping we dont get too much more rain down that way.

*Check this report from a diver at Black Rocks*
On my trip to South West Rocks over the June Long Weekend in 1996, we decide to do our last dive of the weekend at Black Rock, a small "island" of two rocks located further south and closer to shore. 
Trevor anchors in close to the island in the gully that separates the two parts. After a good break, during which we constantly talk about the first dive, we enter the water to find even more fish than we have seen at Fish Rock. Yellowtail, seapike, silver sweep, pomfret, nannygais, bullseyes abound and dozens of moon wrasse, blue gropers and combfish follow us as we head deeper. We reach the sand at almost 20 metres and see a turtle and a couple of small rays. We backtrack to the boat and see quite a few kingfish, silver drummer and luderick. The fish are so dense that we get separated for a few minutes before relocating each other.

We swim into the shallows between the two parts of the island and go over to the other side. There are more fish here and despite the surge, we have no trouble getting through. We return to the boat and spend our safety stop on the ridge, watching the drummer and kingfish swim past.


----------



## fisherdan

That dive site is a great resource, so good to have a look at the reefs from down there!

I'm getting sicker just thinking about it!

I just booked a Camper trailer for the trip, $165 for 3 nights! 
http://www.breakloose.com.au/directory/search/display_page_eh.php?action=sendMail


----------



## Davey G

I've had a tentative OK from the wife so hope to be there arriving Wednesday/Thursday and leaving Monday. I'll be camping (3 man tent plus tarp). Anyone got any spare room on their site? ANyone know how big the sites are?


----------



## EstuaryGirl

Hi Davey G
Sites are 10m x 7m.That's the powered ones anyway.
Cheers.
EG.


----------



## fisherdan

EstuaryGirl said:


> Sites are 10m x 7m


WOW, JT if you still need accom. you can rent half my beachfront site for $125/night!


----------



## DougOut

g-day fellow SWRockers;
found this site today....contains a photo gallery of the Trial Bay camp grounds 
gives us all a better "picture" of what to expect
note the "Surf Beach" shot 8) and the King Fish Stakes BBQ ... yummm
http://www.caravanparkphotos.com.au/swrocks1.htm


----------



## fisherdan

Oh just stop it.. I can hardly sleep and there are many nights ahead!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## keza

i have the all clear from home now but will still have to see how much work i have on closer to the time.
I'll be looking to be there thurs, fri, sat , sun so if anyone wants to share a lift from sydney we could sort that out and i guess i will be looking for a corner to park myself as well.

trying not to think about it


----------



## wopfish

Hey

Just checking on the dates of the trip - maybe I can sneak off for a few days

Regards

Woppie


----------



## Davey G

Red - got your PM, hope I can sneak onto a corner of your site! Thanks mate.

However over the weekend I spoke to a couple of mates who fish SWR every year out of a powerboat. They have caught marlin, cobia, big kings, tuna and mackeral. They both told me that on every day during marlin season (Jan-March), the ocean off Trial Bay WILL RESEMBLE THE WOOLWORTHS CARPARK ON XMAS EVE. :shock: :shock: :shock:

He says that literally 100 - 200 boats will be in a confined area at once and all trolling spreads of lures, some with 50-100 metres of line out behind the boat. There will be lines going everywhere. Those who hook a big fish usually get it tangled around everyone elses lines as the fish runs off in all directions.

Obviously this is a highly dangerous situation to be anywhere near. For those thinking about getting out 'offshore' to try for a big fish out of your kayak, please understand that this will probably be one of the most dangerous places you could ever attempt to fish from out of a kayak. The problem/challenge is not restricted to catching your own fish, it is being aware of what can happen when others (boaties) catch a large fish. If a boat hooks a marlin and it decides that it wants to swim towards you, then expect to have boats, large fish and several hundred metres of braid (under extreme tension) heading your way.

I'd hate to think about what could/would happen should a line get tangled around someone, or even a line slicing across someone under tension.

This first hand info has me doubting whether I'll get out much beyond the headland - obviously I'll need to check out the conditions on the day. If theres too many boats, I'll be staying inside or heading up the rivers.

Please. For those of you who are going and intend to fish offshore, please understand that this will not be a casual paddle chasing big fishies in the open ocean. It will be an extremely challenging place to be, and a place where accidents can and do happen.

Unfortunately, in kayaks, we are sitting ducks and cannot escape a fast fish powering towards us, or get out of the way if someones line decides to cut through the water towards us. Please also understand that boating etiquette will be at its lowest point at SWR as guys in stinkboats literally have to 'chase' marlin under full throttle, and they are not going to steer away from you if you are between them and their fish of a lifetime.

All I ask is that everyone uses common sense, doesn't go past their comfort point and and stays alert at all times.

Apart from that, I look forward to catching up with those I've met and meeting new faces during this trip.


----------



## paulb

Hmmm - sounds like what they did during the war - stretch a piece of wire between two trees across a road and decapitate the unweary motorcyclists (or maybe I'm mixing it up with some bad movie..  Either way warning heeded!

Hopefully there will be 'space' closer to the headlands, but not within range of anglers casting from the rocks. Davey, perhaps you can check with your mate whether the areas close in are equally busy ?

Depending on the weather, the family may 'choose' not to join me - in which case I'm happy to give someone a lift (or visa versa). Likewise there will be extra space on my site.

Will only know a day or two before.


----------



## Davey G

paulb said:


> Hopefully there will be 'space' closer to the headlands, but not within range of anglers casting from the rocks. Davey, perhaps you can check with your mate whether the areas close in are equally busy ?


Apparently the live bait grounds (and hence the fishing grounds) are only a short distance off the rocks. I'm not sure how quickly the ocean floor drops away from the cliffs, so don't know if the boaties can troll along hard up against the edges of the rocks, but I assume they'll be getting in as close as possible to the bait schools, wherever they may be.

I really HOPE that it's not as bad as the guys have described, but they now go in April/May instead of Feb/MArch due to the crowd factor....


----------



## DougOut

from an other thread


Davey G said:


> Now, anybody got any jousting sticks for sale???


Lances at 50 paces :? 
Davey...your mate has painted a picture straight out of the original Jaws movie.....with loonies race'n around full of piss and bad manors
sounds like no laughing matter....hope everyone stays safe and in contact with fellow Yakers
for those of you without an HF or VHF radio perhaps purchase/borrow or rent one prior to this gathering
surely after making bait the stink boaters are further off shore than we shall be (I know, I always went miiiillles out in mine)


----------



## Dean1

Here Here Davey G
Is somebody bringing a petrol powered boat to the forray to act as a safety boat?
I may be able to contribute a 5M, but am reluctant if i have to drive it all weekend.
I assume other people have boat licences to take shifts or tow the dare devills out to the warm zone.
Feedback please and dont forget the VIDEO cams


----------



## yankatthebay

so I guess we should have our knives at the ready in case of fishing line coming traveling at high speed. Cut the line before the line cuts you seems like a good moto, though it will piss a few people off. So it may depend on whether you want to die from decapitation as a result of fishing line attached to a fish, or fishing line attached to some pissed off boaty lynching you after you cut off their prised fish.


----------



## Dillo

Can anyone tell me how to put my details of arrival/departure on the Wiki
Arriving Friday leaving Monday. Booked onto site 23

Rod


----------



## fisherdan

I heard a rumor while hanging around at Sailing Scene oggling some gear that they may have a camera/safety boat coming..

As for 100lb braid zinging around ready to slice us in two, all the more reason to have a few knives handy, think I'll mount my filleting knife within easy reach!


----------



## Dean1

Does this get back to YAK safety.
Do we need support craft????


----------



## DougOut

hope these charts will clarify where the "bait grounds" are, plus depths etc. to be encountered
please note that "bait grounds", to the serious stink-boater/yaker, are not "fishing grounds" 
they are simpily an area to collect small bait-fish, then move further a field to the "fishing grounds"


----------



## radar

gday guys,i would like to attend SWR,but looks like i would be driving up alone,just wondering if there was anyone else in that position who would like to go? PM me if your interested.cheers :lol:


----------



## paulo

Looking at a map and given the crowds, is it a better bet to try for fish at Black or Fish Rocks? It seems a launch from Sandy Cape would be the best option if accessible. or is that where all the stinkers head to? They only seem a couple of kms offshore. Im not up for dodging stink boaters all day. Not to mention the washing machine the ocean will be from all the trolling. hhmmm.. think Ill have to make a flag or mount a disco mirror ball on the back.... anyone else given visibility a thought?


----------



## Furion

Funny you mention SWR, just drove back from there today.... arghhh F3 madness. Unfortunate;ly was not able to yak fish on this trip.

From the many trips I've had to SWR, I would suggest Trial Bay Gaol as the better option to launch from for offshore. The only downside to this is a few hundred metres over sand flats if the tide is low. Alternatively you can put in right next to the breakwall and then you may have a wave issue, but this avoids the sand flat haul.

The estuary system is big amd you can easily in most cases actually see the bream and large mullet in the water. The Maclay does have a pretty strong tidal flow though and the bar is a little notorious if you get close to the mouth. I'd fish the run up tide and drift in.

Furion

Adventure


----------



## Davey G

DougOut said:


> hope these charts will clarify where the "bait grounds" are, plus depths etc. to be encountered
> please note that "bait grounds", to the serious stink-boater/yaker, are not "fishing grounds"
> they are simpily an area to collect small bait-fish, then move further a field to the "fishing grounds"
> View attachment 1


Hate to burst the bubble, but the waters directly off the gaol headland are just as likely to have fishos as further offshore. My mate caught a marlin here last year while floating a livey out for a kingie / cobia.

Kraleys comments are spot-on. The beauty of SWR is (hopefully) that there are plenty of options. If offshore is too rough/dangerous/full of stinkboaters then there is the river and estuary systems nearby. However people must realise that if they are not comfortable going out into the open ocean then they probably should not make SWR their first attempt at doing so.. And as also mentioned, those who do venture out are responsible for their OWN safety. Of course we will encourage people to buddy up amnd watch out for others, but things do not always go to plan.

Dean - I think that a few guys may have been bringing boats but they are definitely not 'support' boats. Again - if you go offshore - you're on your own.


----------



## justcrusin

At this point guys I think i'm out, I won't be able to get the Friday or Monday off so it would be a very rushed trip otherwise.

Bummer

Dave


----------



## Dillo

Thanks Kraley

Rod


----------



## ausbass

im not going on the trip (unfortunatley) but im sure im not the only one to notice that no one has proposed that idea of taking a firstaid kit. is this becasue people expect each other to carry one??? it thought it might be wise to find out who has one and NOT to rely on them in case of an injury.

just my veiw...

im sorry if this has caused/causes any trouble...


----------



## Davey G

aus_bass said:


> im not going on the trip (unfortunatley) but im sure im not the only one to notice that no one has proposed that idea of taking a firstaid kit. is this becasue people expect each other to carry one??? it thought it might be wise to find out who has one and NOT to rely on them in case of an injury.
> ...


A very good idea Ausbass, and everyone should think about this.

Personally I always carry my own first aid kit in a waterproof container (inside the bag on the back of my yak seat so its with me at all times). My kit is not all that comprehensive (I reckon I'm in strife if I do anything serious to myself) but it does contain enough stuff to hopefully stop any bleeding and hold any flapping body parts together should I manage to cut myself open. It mainly contains bandages, strapping and tape so that I can strap myself up and get myself back to shore before I become part of the food chain.. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## ausbass

good to see someone agrees with me.


----------



## weapon

Hi,
Ive booked into the Trial Bay Gaol campground site 28 for Wed 20/2 and leaving Sun 24/2. I intend to do mainly river and maybe some close offshore fishing. As a new forum member I hope to meet you all and share in some good fishing.
Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## keza

i camped there several years ago and had a great time just going out each morning around the back of the breakwall and a small distance along from there.
I caught bonito every day.
When the swell is up you have to give the breakwall a wide birth to avoid the waves but on the way in you can pick up the end of a wave and get a great ride.
There is a bommie not far from the breakwall (this is where i got my bonnies) and i saw a guy catching good size tailor off the rocks a bit further around.
One day i paddled out to where the boats were, as i was arriving everyone was leaving, apparently a great white had turned up and spoilt the fun. I looked at all the bonnie blood on the yak and slowly paddle back in whistling as i went.


----------



## MangoX

Davey G said:


> A very good idea Ausbass, and everyone should think about this.


Indeed.

I dont have one. But will get one before I go out again.

I had a bit of a Knife to Snapper to Finger situation :shock: on Longy the other day and couldnt stop the blood flowing.
Had a tea towel or something I ripped up and managed to stop myself becoming a sharky treat :? 
GET ONE !

cant wait  not long to go....


----------



## Pauly

I've got a first aid kit mounted in my crate in a water tight container with a safety whistle....


----------



## yankatthebay

one thing that I think is missing from most first aid kits (to stop bleeding) is a Styptic Pencil. They are often sold to stop bleeding on shaving cuts (but since the new multi-bladed razors they are needed so much these days).
The only cost $2-$3 for the item and are great to stop bleeding. They simply force your blood to clot in the area you apply it. It will even work on large cuts if you need to avoid significant blood loss as you strain to paddle back to shore.

And only the size of a single AA battery to add to your kit.


----------



## paulo

Here's what I carry in one of the hobie tackle boxes in the rear hatch.








From left to right top to bottom
Mirrors x 2, nail sissors and tweezers, spray on skin, gaffa tape, strapping tape, allen keys to fit mirage drive, surgical rubber tornique.
waterproof plasters, waterproof bandaids, whistle, big bandage, roll of gauze.

Whats still to come
Kwells, Neurofen, space blanket, larger waterproof plasters, butterfly plasters, small cutters for cutting hooks embedded in my hand, scalpel blades, needle and surgical thread.

I figure 90% of problems will be slicing a piece off myself or a treble or hook in somewhere deep. The rest or the stuff is for when there's a whole lot of skin hanging off.
So far havent needed it but always carry it now.


----------



## paulo

Now this is more like it. Fishingmonthly report from last weekend.

Better late than never, we finally have some fish in close. Over the past few days, cobia have been on the bite just off the Jail in some good blue water, feeding on live yakkas and slimies. They're not huge at this stage but they are there in good numbers. Small black marlin are starting to show up around the 11-fathom reef with a few bigger blues out wider. The FAD is working well for mahi mahi with The Rocks Fishing Charters boat landing a 28kg bull among some nice fish. Ken Lyons and Bob Laws fished out the front for a 22 kg spanish mackerel and a nice cobia head after a shark had a feed. Fish Rock has had some cracker kings around it while yellowfin are in good numbers between the Jail and the Rock. Grassy and Scotts still haven't started to fire yet with no sign of the spotties. 
Whiting are still being pulled out of Smoky and Gap beaches with the odd bream as well. Front Beach towards Trial Bay has had some smaller whiting. 
With the river slowly clearing up, bream have come on the bite. The popper phenomenon continues to lure some big whiting in the shallows and on sandy flats. Peter O'Dell from Kempsey has landed some great flathead up to 4kg while one of his bream went 1.10kg. The oyster racks at Rainbow and Clybucca have been hot spots using soft and hard bodied lures for bream and whiting.


----------



## keza

does anyone have a map showing where these spots are ?
would love to know what they mean by in close.


----------



## paulo

Doug-Out posted one in an earlier page of this post. Page 6 or so I think. You might be able to pick some out on google earth.


----------



## keza

i found a list of all the GPS co-ordinates for the area:

http://www.marinews.com/fishing_gps_listing.php?sid=129


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaBJgdoAAEZfgAAQUOf6MoCgWAq/7/+wMAFDCg0JqU9khtU8m1HoRB6n6U/VNpNpMhgNGQ0GEA0A00AAJTSAgpo09NNINDEZBphHnA6rWKAgPp4yrpXJdVZJDCl78861DZpJyzXjR3Gh19Wd2q4O9TBa1Ss84HuSmB+1pXh77w7fYJZ0bxfyJpUtB6ZFLrxNBP7njsjyK+CYRMdE0imLYT4CJ+H7Rm1CcDHJaxNMFLf0pxkOyhJClDfDdwULXFbDM9hAms4vt+W7ncVR/Y0jayC5E+vpxwf6Imj5Ekli49jbaKBwzF6Ghk8sgfb6tz95V7mh5F1iiGJK/Z2GstLShjqREz0OmnRtE6yvoVrLU1thGJBd5UhampMmi/DYmwUMKGoVlHD5Mq3hLsWbSosb8XPEGpcLQRmgNCqERzQec9IdcXFPJBCRhcoTAmrmwMGpQqfxStI5miFyQ7Z2esz2aH+LuSKcKEhQJMDtAA==


----------



## keza

thanks for that Red, very interesting. The spots i would have seen boats fishing when i was there would be about a 3 k paddle out.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSv9cgAAAFpfgAAQQ+f/8qGAFgC/7/6wMAElghqmEj02qAHqaNAPKP0oaGj1HqCVE8pPQjGoaBoAyAAD1BKmgSnlPyE9NBJiNDQ9RoPKZBNQxywIpj4J/6I+SuUy2q2SKdKMI9giCDGASExz4QMPW9u6xOqF9i2qMnTGehw0VUGywVgxMYxkg5l1NadoVHVVy4DBVfHzWe6txZW3p+LthWqKg2JLLYBWQ0Ftgo05HA7zzsNBBVaHo3UwKDjY+Oa6i3o9Q1FPa5VzhlA0M3iMM/icUxWsacznBn7Ir6lVKke0IZGp/HEgIrUeDJn5kgOLllpuKnGkQfNFsMTCA8nMvByqqLelG8uFN0C/QkU7zlEqTYWuhjfY0yLXgtUhKruqEsSNKQCOxRtIEWBWiyTDcmW1oYDXynMuNrFle5olE6Ug8EY4hJSOZNEYSiSG4efxdyRThQkCv9cgAA==


----------



## grant ashwell

A quick update on what I found at SWR yesterday in a very brief fish. --no bait. One very large patch of small fish hugging the reef but no response to jigging or sabiki. I scored a couple of small pilchards trolling tiny spinners.
On the sounder-probably one marlin mid water. Quite a few larger fish around little reef/rocks.
I counted 5 boats outside and there were 4 others at the bait buoys when I visited. Apparently a longliner had cleaned the bait up earlier in the week.
I'm hearing that a few marlin have shown up and a greater number of cobia. Sharks are reputed to be taking fish too slow to be boated The water was 26plus deg and plenty of birds were patrolling however, the water was not blue, more dirty to my eye. The sounder showed marked thermoclone x 2 layers closer in.

Last week-about 12 power boats.

All up I'd say it could be firing in 2 weeks time-then the trailer boats will be out. To my mind they are as good as bird activity as an indicator.


----------



## fishnfreak

when are you guys doing this thing? I waiting on a report!!


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWejyr4UAAAxXgAAQQAMIgBAAP+/eICAASGqGmmyTRtQ2mUwap4p6m1PUfqQANIDUI/aWobt5B/rVFMSqkdoyU1Rib8jJ1wQuONFFjTyiVLI9XYfJFpkve0CJBVUVRBU/i7kinChIdHlXwoA=


----------



## Davey G

sounds promising....only 3 weeks to go!


----------



## DougOut

see you Yakers there 8)


----------



## Rstanek

I can't go  , but may I suggest that those of you who surf should take boards? If there's a big NE swell and fishing's out of the question, the sand bank at Trial bay gets some incredible waves...

Rowan.


----------



## fisherdan

Rstanek said:


> those of you who surf should take boards?


Great, now a board, with the bike, yak, fishing gear, camping gear, cold storage for the Tuna! I'm going to need to rent a truck!


----------



## keza

fisherdan said:


> Rstanek said:
> 
> 
> 
> those of you who surf should take boards?
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now a board, with the bike, yak, fishing gear, camping gear, cold storage for the Tuna! I'm going to need to rent a truck!
Click to expand...

i guess that's my spot gone then


----------



## fisherdan

keza said:


> i guess that's my spot gone then


Nah Kerry, you can sit in your Yak on the roof, forwards or backwards? :lol:


----------



## Davey G

Rstanek said:


> I can't go  , but may I suggest that those of you who surf should take boards? If there's a big NE swell and fishing's out of the question, the sand bank at Trial bay gets some incredible waves...
> 
> Rowan.


My board (and pushy) will be coming along....


----------



## keza

don't tell me i should bring my bike to !
the waves can be fun in the yak as the break has an end to it, i tried it last time.


----------



## saysme

Checking out the estuary fishing and was wondering if anybody has fished the "saltwater creek" that basically follows Phillip Dr? it heads down to a "Saltwater Lake" looks like it could be fun for skinny water fishing.
While you guys work 40 fathoms I'm looking at 40 cm


----------



## MangoX

I think most of us will have light gear and give the creeks a bash as well.


----------



## paulo

Board and bike coming with me too!!


----------



## grant ashwell

Great site overlooking the water. Shade and nearby cold outdoor shower. Close to the ramp down, Lousy neighbour


----------



## jacktheyak

Sorry Kim, was not aware of the availability of your site when I booked from the Saturday night until the Tuesday am today. I am not sure what number site I ended up with but it is facing the ocean apparently.

I received such a shock when the woman mentioned the price that I forgot to ask where mine was. All that I know is that it is unpowered and is in a good spot. I am staying on my own for the first couple of nights and then my wife will join me on the Monday. At $24 per night for the extra person, that is all she can afford! I explained to the girl that I only wanted to hire the ground space not buy the bloody thing but she was not impressed.

Just purchased a new Revolution to replace my trusty Outback and am busy fitting it out in readiness.

This is the first AKFF I have visited and am looking forward to meeting other yak fisherpersons!! Any chance of purchasing an AKFF t shirt and a sticker there or before?

Are there any posts that I should definitely read before the event? I suppose nobody will object if I bring a few beers. 

CU there

John


----------



## yankatthebay

I have one spare "regular" sticker and one spare sticker with the individual lettering if you want it John. Davey G posted them up the other day.
As for shirts, I dont have one of those.

yes, I agree with the price "problem". for $24 you should be able to buy a 1 week timeshare on a National Parks campsite, you should now be able to stay there for free for the same period every year from now on for that price. If those prices are so expensive, I dont want to know what it will cost me to get into Kosciusko next time to go trout fishing up there (no yak involved sorry).


----------



## jacktheyak

Thanks Patrick, I will phone you tomorrow.

I was aware that the National Parks had put their prices up, in some cases, like the Myall Lakes, they had doubled from $5 per person per night to $10 PPPN. Just before Christmas of course!! Hell of an increase when you consider what they provide. Caravan parks in many cases offer better value but I am sure that they will follow suite before long.

Anyway, it is a great spot.


----------



## Game fisher

Gatesy

Is there any chance of purchasing an AKFF t-shirt, brag-matt and a sticker there or before?


----------



## keza

this hope that this is a sign from the fish gods


----------



## Davebeat

Kerry - are you saying we need to stay in Sydney for the good weather, is there one for the north coast. Hope it's better again.


----------



## keza

couldn't get a long term for out side sydney but i thought we could just change the name to Sth west rock on the top and pretend.


----------



## Davey G

Game fisher said:


> Gatesy
> 
> Is there any chance of purchasing an AKFF t-shirt, brag-matt and a sticker there or before?


GF - i will be bringing up some AKFF goodies. Hey, I might even get generous and hand some out as prizes...

ps... ( I also accept bribes, preferably brown frothy ones) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MangoX

saysme said:


> Checking out the estuary fishing and was wondering if anybody has fished the "saltwater creek"


Read a report somewhere.... about a guys SWR trip being washed out last week....although he did hit the river chasing Flatties and 
*landed a 10 KG cobia* :shock: :shock: :shock:

... better take a mid sized combo to the river outing.....


----------



## Flump

> *Davey G wrote:*
> .........preferably brown frothy ones


You've been fishing with Gatesy once too often mate :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



> *MangoX wrote:*
> Read a report somewhere.... about a guys SWR trip being washed out last week....although he did hit the river chasing Flatties and
> landed a 10 KG cobia
> 
> ... *better take a mid sized combo to the river outing*.....


....all I need now is the kitchen sink then!!!!!!


----------



## fisherdan

Flump said:


> .all I need now is the kitchen sink then!!!!!!


Don't worry, I've got one in my trailer!


----------



## paulo

What about dinner?

Given we are all due to be there on the Sat night, is it worthwhile pre-booking a restaurant for a Saturday night get together. If we leave it until the day there will be no way they can cater for 30+ people. It would be a good opportunity to review the week and award prizes\titles (unofficially of course) for the week so far. You know sh1ttest fish, biggest in each species, best re-entry wipeout, etc
I rang the kiosk at the camp site but they no longer do evening meals. So it looks like a walk into town if we want to have a meal out together.

Here are the other restaurants I have been able to track down.
Cantonese Inn Chinese Restaurant & Takeaway 
9 Memorial Ave South West Rocks NSW 2431
ph: (02) 6566 6563

Geppy's Seaside Restaurant 
Shp3-5/ Cnr Livingstone & Memorial Ave South West Rocks NSW 2431
ph: (02) 6566 6196

South West Rocks Seafood 
33 Livingstone St South West Rocks NSW 2431
ph: (02) 6566 7703

Seabreeze Hotel
Livingstone St South West Rocks NSW 2431
ph: (02) 6566 6205

Riverside Tavern
92 New Entrance Rd South West Rocks 2431
(02) 6566 5700

South West Rocks Country Club Ltd
2 Sportmans Way South West Rocks 2431
(02) 6566 6252

Pizza On The Rocks
134 Gregory St South West Rocks 2431
(02) 6566 6626

I am happy to make the booking if there is sufficient interest.


----------



## Davey G

Paul - with most of our other events we've arranged an informal pizza night on the first night as a get together/welcome. We also usually utilise the common / BBQ area to have a cookup on one of the other nights.

The problem with arranging a dinner/meal at a certain time is that often most of us like to be on the water over the last few hours of daylight, and hence once we've come back in, packed up and showered etc its usually a bit too late to then head off for a restaurant meal.

However in saying that I'm happy to head down to the country club for a bistro meal etc - and with that sort of place theres usually no need to book.


----------



## fisherdan

I'm happy to go, sort of, if I know my gear is safe.. just a thought, hate to have a good night ruined by someone taking advantage of us all being down the pub!

We could do a beach party!? Woo Hoo! Grill up some fish, I would hate to pay for a slice of fish when I had an esky full


----------



## wopfish

Pizza !!! Country Clubs !!! Chinese !!!!

I thought you'd all be having Marlin Steaks round the fire every night !!!!

Or is it going to be tag and release only with the Marlins !!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## yankatthebay

if I catch a big one, I am keeping it. If I happen to fluke a catch of a lifetime, I am taking it to the fish co-op and getting them to cut it up and package it, then getting it sent by refrigerated courier back home. I have a BIG freezer here at home and would love to eat Marlin for the next 6 months.


----------



## wopfish

I can just see you know Yank in your armchair finishing off the last steak and picking your teeth with the bill - looking a very happy man !!!!

Cmon you CAN DO IT !!!!!


----------



## crazyratwoman

also, its a bit of a hike into town if u want to walk.


----------



## keza

camp fire and BBQ sound the best, people can arrive whenever then. Town is a bit more than a walk from memory. If heaven forbid the eskies are empty we could do a pizza run and if the weather isn't
co-operating a dry seat in town may be a good call.


----------



## fisherdan

keza said:


> camp fire and BBQ sound the best, people can arrive whenever then. Town is a bit more than a walk from memory. If heaven forbid the eskies are empty we could do a pizza run and if the weather isn't
> co-operating a dry seat in town may be a good call.


That folks is an "each way bet" and I'm the guy that has to ask him in the morning, "eggs or 
cereal?" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## keza

both will be fine thanks Dan
:lol: :lol:


----------



## jacktheyak

Hi Fisherdan,

The stickers that you sent me arrived today and are strategically placed on my yak! Thank you very much for going to that trouble, looking forward to meeting you on the Saturday evening. I am booked on site 26.

Looking forward to meeting you all and to eating someone elses fish on the Saturday evening beach BBQ!

Cheers

John


----------



## bazzoo

arpie said:


> Apparantly a 7m boat rolled crossing the bar at SWR yesterday - 3 of the 4 people in hospital!!
> 
> BE VERY CAREFUL!!!
> 
> Roberta


Yeahhhhhh , that brings back some memories that i'd rather forget , my mate and his son and i got stood on our stern and almost rolled on that bar in an 18 ft boat we all but swamped it , lots of cuts and abrasions and about $ 4000 worth of damage to the boat and everyone had a white face for days , a rogue wave came from nowhere at a 45 degree angle to the sea , nowhere to go but hit the power and try and launch her off the top , its a dangerous bar , and unpredictable , not that you guys will be up that end of SWR , but be very carful , it can get very nasty very quickly


----------



## paulo

Im thinking of bringing an old laptop so I can get a copy of everyones photos and videos before they leave, with a view to putting together a dvd of the trip. So if you want to add your photos to the pile, bring the upload cables for your cameras and the software if you need it too. Ill bring a few movies to watch as well. Might be scratching for things to do if the weather is really bad.


----------



## yankatthebay

if I can be bothered when I am packing up, I might bring one of my laptops and my card reader (plus my high power wireless card to hook up to the high gain antenna on my car - might even be able to connect and get weather updates on the net while we are there).

If you are worried about rolling your yak on the bar, then you shouldn't be attempting it in the first place. We will all, I am sure, be willing to give moral support, but can not really help anyone through tough situations as much as I am sure we would like to. If you are happy to fall out and have to swim back to your yak, then go to sea. If you want to stay in the rivers, then many shall do that too (inc myself on at least one day).

I personally am not concerned about rolling my yak (even though I have not tried to roll it back over in the middle of the ocean...yet). Those that are not willing to experience that should not be venturing into rough waters. If you are willing to risk it, but want support, make sure you line up the support BEFORE you leave land as those of us that are out there want to fish and not waste time rescuing people. Having said that, if someone has a problem I would much rather help them than ignore them and fish. Maybe I have just opened myself up to be "support crew" for some people, but I do need something to break up my trip from 5 days of fishing at sea (rain or shine).


----------



## EstuaryGirl

YAHOO!!!!!!!!
Leaving in the morning nice and early.Spending 3 days fishing my way down to SWR.     :wink: :wink: 
Arriving on monday to allow abit of time sussing out the "hot spots" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
One way to get the heads up on the boys!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hope everyone has a safe trip and I will see you there!!!!!!
Cheers.
Toni


----------



## paulo

WooHoo.... Check out the weather from next Tuesday on. Swell and wind dropping.









Probably have to leave the water to sleep tho.... on Sunday.


----------



## Davey G

Just a reminder for those attending that some of us use UHF radios on the water to help communicate between yakkers. For those who are coming along to SWR and don't have one, they can/may be a worthwhile investment. These can be picked up cheaply at electronics shops (Dick Smith / Tandy etc) and usually come in packs of 2 or 3 (so perhaps you can share the costs amongst a few people).

They usually have a range of a couple of kilometres and are ideal for keeping in touch with other nearby yaks (come over here, theres a school of kings!, can you help me untangle my [email protected]#ken line from around my rudder, come and take a photo of my huge cobia! and 'help, a sharks got my foot' :shock: ).

Anyway, thought I'd throw in a quick reminder for anyone thinking of getting one. Oh, and the AKFF channell is UHF 25.

10.4 big buddies. Over and out.


----------



## bazzoo

have A great trip guys and bring in plenty of pelagics , and snaps , dont worry about the bar , as you should have no need at all to have to launch out of the river anyway its up the other end of the rocks , and all the action will be off the jail and the beach ,there is no problem launching off the beach at trial bay , i have launched my catameran and windsurfer there 157.56 times and its easy and smooth , and thats where the fishies live . And please send us poor landlocked people reports daily , ohhhhhh i'm looking forward to reading those .


----------



## paulo

Can VHF talk to UHF? Does UHF25 = VHF25??? I only have a vhf radio for talking to the coast guard. Does anyone know?



Gatesy said:


> Once again our river bar lived up to its reputation with big pressure waves creating havoc with the boaties. If you can get out, the ocean conditions are OK with some good fish about.


Thats gotta be good for us hasnt it? Too much swell for the boaties to cross the bar but our launch spot should be good. less boats = more fish for us!!


----------



## DougOut

paulo said:


> Can VHF talk to UHF? Does UHF25 = VHF25??? I only have a vhf radio for talking to the coast guard. Does anyone know


totally different frequencies mate .... very-high & ultra-high ... no cross comunication possible  sorry


----------



## fisherdan

I'm feelin' so god damn toey for this trip I'm about to jump out of my skin!!!


----------



## Flump

Only a few more sleeps Dan


----------



## LoboLoco

holy crap! i have never seen such big fish before :shock: wish i could go but i think i would die, if not from excitement then from being eatn by a giantt fish (hehe) and i have no car  to get there but i definately want heaps of pics and reports!!! and good luck!


----------



## keza

ah yes, the fine art of being very excited but not showing it to much around home as it is deemed poor form to be excited about a trip that does not include all the family.
They wouldn't understand that i could be more exited about 4 days in SWR than 3 weeks in Europe but hey THAT'S FISHING      
I would like to say 3 more sleeps but i just can't sleep.
:shock: :roll: :lol: :shock:  :roll: :|


----------



## Physhopath

http://www.weatherzone.com.au/nsw/mid-n ... west-rocks

Weather forecast for SWR


----------



## fisherdan

Well we won't need much sunscreen, and it'll be warm...

And it's almost 1020hpa!!!!


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWGcvGkAABXfgAAQYOWACLFoFAA279+AIACVCp5ING0gaA2iBiDVPJiRqGynonqMmRtTTFeYTX5tBP3t066DZmKqHwCq1M5eW3ljUUuU6EJ6nYZOS0pX0wigft4DYrPL0psJZGxyxNQR8kmfehIEAFpdd1GSIHlKl/T/pjHjC2cIle7wxzeoiFdbkQuPN3doMQSw+RdyRThQkGGcvGk=


----------



## Davey G

rain is OK.

wind is bad...

better bring my wet weather gear......and my kite (just in case).

3 sleeps to go


----------



## crazyratwoman

its pouring down in nambucca right now, they on the radio this morning clearing thursday, showers friday and all weekend..... lets wait and see!


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWe+D5qoAAD3fgAAQQAP+MIli3Ao/7/6wMAENLIaQCZNQekNNNMhkeUMmEGkaaJ6KY1NDQMRoAABKmpPBJo0DQ2U0HqAA2kxrCkAbS075Svq8tuwVuc5AGR5Ph7Sg9D8FGJpTDQqCaWlJM8jaIydFTzgbzpIYPFnEJEigQM04TVYOvhI9mBpLSLfnIIDgGWCnPsK8h6W8rmxCQdh1xYSwkZmVPPzjUbUa2CKwp2ObFCAXSJk6tH77Cm0Je4GFANZUOrCCXl2J1QfBttbTKvGPYqAiBTNi0XEubYsptxi4tt04WzYLXxJbxFuRhawlQrsTUkL2tFMhBXQIypxZUB+ekctxhTcYYUAj9OBOoJ81wJK7DKZULIP/i7kinChId8HzVQA=


----------



## MangoX

bloody weather forecasts :?

they can get it so wrong sometimes :shock: Last couple of outings have been nothing like they've predicted...

lets hope we can get a couple of days out in the blue


----------



## yankatthebay

I have found that the forecasts on seabreeze are good (recently) for only about 48 hours. Anything further in the future than that is not worth looking at because it changed EVERY day.

So I will hold my reservations until we are there, and maybe I can find someone with an open wireless network to "borrow" some internet time while we are there.


----------



## MangoX

Leaving around the same time....

will give a shout out on ch25

see you there


----------



## crazyratwoman

i've just been txting Toni (Estuary Girl) and she said they been having rain squalls but not raining tonight..... here's hoping!!!


----------



## yankatthebay

my range on UHF is only a few kms, so I wont bother wasting my batteries.
Gamefisher and I are leaving from Medowie (25mins north of newcastle) at 2am, Gamefisher seems to think that a morning fish is on the cards. I am yet wondering weather a morning SLEEP is a better idea leaving so early. At least I get to have a good afternoon kip if I do fish.


----------



## keza

i've been watching blue link and it looks like some warmer water has just started to push in closer to the coast.    
i'm sure it is a good sign.

ps.
a lot of hot air is starting to blow around home to so the sooner i leave the better.


----------



## sulo

Have a nice weekend boys.No SWR for me since Coffs Harbour City Council said I have to work for them instead .Never mind,we'll make up for it in Forster. Hope the weather behaves,drive and paddle safely.


----------



## yankatthebay

4 hours til I start driving up. had better get a few hours sleep I think. Should arrive just after 6am, just in time to launch for an early morning fish.


----------



## fisherdan

sulo said:


> a lot of hot air is starting to blow around home to so the sooner i leave the better


No hot air here, just a serious cold front!!! Lets Goooooooo! Come on 15:00!!

Kez and I will be on the road by 16:30 and heading to Site #7 for an early shot at some good offshore fishing first thing Thursday    We hope!


----------



## sulo

fisherdan said:


> sulo said:
> 
> 
> 
> a lot of hot air is starting to blow around home to so the sooner i leave the better
Click to expand...

 WTF? I did not say that!!! 
My mrs just looked over my shoulder as I started to write this and jeez did I have to talk fast....


----------



## fisherdan

keza said:


> WTF? I did not say that!!!
> My mrs just looked over my shoulder as I started to write this and jeez did I have to talk fast....


Woops, must have pressed the wrong "quote" button, hmmmm, think I just worked out have to have some more fun! :lol: :lol:

Sorry Sulo.. Mrs Sulo..


----------



## Davey G

Yes Dan, we can have all sorts of fun here, but not as much fun as you and Keza have planned.... :shock:



fisherdan said:


> Keza and I are going to have lots of gay man loving during our 6 hour drive up. Then we're going to steam up the tent on site #7. If the tents a rocking, don't bother knocking


Dan...you just have to know what to type in. We can make you say anything!.. :lol: :shock: :? :lol: 8)

Apologies to Dan, Keza and anyone within shouting range of site 7.... :lol:

I'm now not leaving until after 9am Thursday,. Was planning to get away at around 6am, but now have to hang back to drop the kids at school/kindy. Should be up there in time for a late arvo fish Thursday. Bring it on.


----------



## bazzoo

I wasnt sure weather to post this or not , but hey , forwarned is forearmed , guys keep your eyes open when your on the water , offshore particularly , and keep the little pinkies on board , i fished The Rocks offshore and river over a period of i guess 20 years , and THERE ARE some very big sharks up there and quite a few of them , hopefully you wont see any , but just be careful and sensible , good fishing guys and tight lines.


----------



## Davey G

weather / conditions now looking slightly better.. sunday looks to be sensational


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTNbWAgAACDfgAAQUCWACjAQGCo/7/+wMADaKGp6TJBM00EyDINGTQxk0yBk0MgyNMCMGqfkmplPUaBp6gHqGmhkZxtYBUJx44ppkUwcPhEWssjlBF61i5+kvSmnPakUeMa8EIJXBcmFZ211ekGOF6pprTOOpdOPhGxvqQQ4HUV72pIUNHSCn6ZpmjuZO9xpcqjMzu3zqkydoUemFq1XcNuclcjkDF8nETB/TumapP6ussFoNg6Wxfzn6/XXiqVgKklwgzN8UrZlT1FouGkLo2PegIZhcPlCL+WWMGxBH8XckU4UJAzW1gIA


----------



## Flump

NNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Sorry folks, I'm out. I hurt my shoulder last weekend and I was hoping it would be OK by tomorrow, it's not       . Tried putting the yak on the car last night and it was just too painful. Doubt whether I'd be able to paddle. Looks like a few weeks on the sidelines for me.

Gutted


----------



## Dillo

Understand mate. Have had a bad back for 2 1/2 weeks and have been nursing myself for this weekend. Thank god I peddle.

Rod


----------

